# CNC Waterjet Cutting



## م.وسيم (22 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الكرام
من فترة كان في موضوع عن القطع باستخدام المياه بس شكله محذوف هالايام او مرفوع 
فهل من الممكن انكم تساعدوني بهاد الموضوع بقدر امكانياتكم 
CNC Waterjet Cutting 
CNC Waterjet Cutting 
CNC Waterjet Cutting 

شكرا


----------



## motaz_95 (23 أبريل 2006)

اخي الكريم تم نقل الموضوع الى قسم Cnc


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (23 أبريل 2006)

CNC Waterjet

لماذا FVMT دينامي Waterjet؟

تزوّد حافات مستقيمة. تضمن الإمالة رئيس جارح وبرامج إبداعية حافات مستقيمة ونهاية حافة جيدة.
التسامح والهندسة الضيّقة. برامج Waterjet "تخطّط" كأجزاء تقطع، يحسب طريق جارح مثالي لإنتاج هندسة مثالية وتسامح ضيّقة. لا إنهاء ثانوي تطلّب. Deburring أو عمليات machining يمكن أن يكونا مزالة في أغلب الأحيان أو يحوّلان حقّ إلى نوعية القطع الإستثنائية.
50-400 % أسرع. رئيس الإمالة على FVMT's waterjet يسمح لقطع لكي يؤدّي أسرع بكثير من waterjets تقليدي.
المواد الأثخن والأكبر. إنّ منضدة العمل 6 ' x 12 ' وستقبل المواد يعود إلى 6 "سميكة.
يمكن أن يقطع مواد غريبة بسلامة. المعدن العديد ومواد غير المعدن يمكن أن يقطع يتضمّن حديد مقاوم للصدأ، ألمنيوم، برونزي، نحاس، تيتانيوم، مركّبات، الخ.
تزيل مناطق متأثّرة حرارة وإجهاد ميكانيكي. يزعم waterjet الدينامي السلامة الهيكلية للمواد بأنّ ما عدا ذلك يمكن أن تعرّض للخطر إستعمال الحرارة أو القصّ.


Waterjet المنافسة​










FVMT دينامي Waterjet













كم يعمل

تقنية فوكس فالي المعدنية (FVMT) مركّبة a waterjet دينامي لإزالة الأخطاء والعيوب التي waterjets تقليدي يمتلك. تقنية معدنية فوكس فالي دينامي waterjet لم يعد بقايا راكد في a زاوية درجة 90 إلى طائرة a صحن مستوي، لكن الميول آليا كما هو مطلوب تعتمد من طرف المادّة و. برامج waterjet "تخطّط" كأجزاء تقطع، يحسب طريق جارح مثالي ويتّصل بزاوية الطائرة لإنتاج هندسة مثالية. يزيل waterjet الدينامي تأخر الجدول عمليا وحافة تستدقّ بينما تحسّن نهاية الحافة وتقطع سرعة. إستدقاق حافة مزال لأن رئيس waterjet الجارح يميّل لإزالة كلّ الإستدقاق من "جانب جيد" الجزء. داخل الزوايا محسّنة لأن زاوية المدخل ونقطة الخروج يعدّلان لضمان الجدول يفعلان كل ما هو ضروري لإنتاج زاوية دقيقة بتخفيض السرعة الأقل ما يمكن.



المواصفات:

الحجم الأقصى: 72 "x 144 "
السمك الأقصى: 6 "
الدقة: +/- 0.005 بوصات
Repeatability: +/- 0.002
الضغط الجارح: 60,000 psi
أنظمة سيطرة: FlowMaster

*اليك الموقع*

http://www.fvmt.com/cncwaterjet.asp

*اليك بعض المواقع المتاحه لدي*



]http://www.emachineshop.com/machines-kerf/water-jet-cutting.htm
http://www.multicam.com/eng/Products/1000w.html
http://www.fwmachining.com/CNC_WaterJet.htm
http://www.multicam.com/eng/Products/waterjet.html
http://www.promation.com/manufacturing/services/cnc.php
http://www.mfgquote.com/process/media/Waterjet-Cutting.wmv
http://www.mfgquote.com/process/fabrication-waterjet-cutting.cfm


----------



## mamdouh3005 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا اخى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------

